#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Vakantievriendinnen gezocht!!!

## Shorty92

Hallo dames, ik ben op zoek naar vriendinnen die op vakantie willen gaan en natuurlijk ook vriendschap buiten de vakantie om. Lastig om tegenwoordig goede vriendinnen te vinden. Insha'Allah hoor ik van jullie xxx

----------


## Anissaatje_

Heb hetzelfde probleem! Hoe oud ben je? Xxx

----------


## Shorty92

> Heb hetzelfde probleem! Hoe oud ben je? Xxx


Lastig h? Ben 25 en jij?

----------


## Anissaatje_

> Lastig h? Ben 25 en jij?


Ow ik ben 14😂

----------


## Shorty92

> Ow ik ben 14😂


Haha veel te jong!

----------


## Eman

Ik ben dan juist weer 35. Schiet ook niet op. Maar sta ervoor open hoor!

----------

